# Is this a quality western saddle?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What is the tree made out of? It doesn't say in the ad you posted. If it's wood or rawhide-wrapped wood, great. If it's fiberglass, run away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you sure you want a 40 lb saddle? For roping a rawhide wrapped tree is a must. Have you seen a pic of the actual saddle? Those real light colored saddles soon start looking like they've been thro a war.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I e-mailed the woman and she said that the tree is rawhide covered wood. I actually like that the saddle is only 40 lbs. My current roping saddle is 48 lbs and I only trail ride in it so that seems like a lot of extra weight for nothing. What do you guys think of the quality? I don't care if it ends up looking worn as long as it lasts.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

oh and I guess I posted the link to the wrong saddle! Although it's from the same company. Here's the actual saddle.
Western Pleasure Trail Saddle


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the look of that saddle much better than the first one. Looks to be a nice saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

From what I've learned, these saddles are notorious for pinching horses. They are sold under various names. It's not a saddle I would buy. If you decide to have a look, do check out the tree to see that it is rawhide. I've seen them covered with split leather - not the same.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know nothing about the company, but I did want to mention that inexpensive doesn't _always _mean crap quality.

Mine was $710, customized and delivered. IMHO, worth every single penny, plus about $1000 that I _didn't_ have to spend :wink:.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I love your saddle Smrobs! I know that inexpensive saddle aren't always garbage but I always have to wonder, especially if I don't recognize the brand. I have a Dakota roping saddle now that goes for $800 new. It's excellent quality.
The woman sent me a couple more pictures. The screw heads on the insides of the conchos at the gullet are exposed. I don't know how you guys feel about that but it bothers me. I really can't tell if it's good quality leather by looking at the pictures and it's a long drive to go see the saddle, so I think I'm going to pass this time. I don't really neeeed a new saddle right now... Thank though!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally, I thought the ranch saddle in the link you put on there first, by mistake, looked like much better quality, but it's probably just the picture playing tricks on me since they are both made by the same company.

I know that you probably don't really need a new one, but that's never stopped me from getting another LOL.

Do you know what size gullet and bar angle you need?


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I need a 7" gullet and FQHB. I love my current saddle but it's just so stinking heavy! If it weighed 10 lbs less, I wouldn't even think about getting a new one.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

FWIW, that's exactly the size that Corriente sells, that's what both of my saddles are and also my Dad's and Brother's. I will personally attest to their quality.

I swear, I should get a discount on my saddles from them as often as I pimp their name out LOL.

That being said, they don't sell poor quality saddles. They may not be 100% perfect visually (a few minor aesthetic imperfections that you only really notice if you inspect the saddle closely), but they are sure built to stand up to a day's work. My Dad and I both ride them and the other day, we shared weight pulling a mad momma cow up into a trailer while she was fighting us. She weighed about 1400 pounds and the saddles held up to it perfectly.
https://corrientesaddleco.com/


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

smrobs said:


> FWIW, that's exactly the size that Corriente sells, that's what both of my saddles are and also my Dad's and Brother's. I will personally attest to their quality.
> 
> I swear, I should get a discount on my saddles from them as often as I pimp their name out LOL.
> 
> ...


Off topic, but I was just thinking the same thing the other day :lol: I bought a used corriente barrel saddle a few weeks back. Decided on corriente because of all your posts and happened to find a used one locally. I told my mom about how much you recomend them and wonder if they give you anything in return.


----------

